# London girl looking to meet new friends



## London_may (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'm a 29 year old British born Chinese londoner that has just moved to hong kong

I would like to meet some new people to go for drinks, lunch, coffee ( anything really!!)

I'm currently not working so I have ample free time 

If anyone is interested in befriending a newbie then please let me know

Thanks

May


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

*H!*

Hi! I'm 35 male from Australia, speaks Cantonese and English. I work in the evenings, so if you're interested for lunch or coffee, let me know. Cheers!


----------



## London_may (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Kev

Thanks for the reply. I've actually just started a new job so can't meet during the day unless it's a weekend. 

I'm always up for meeting new people, so happy to grab a coffee, next weekend perhaps.


----------



## Simo10 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hi!*

Hi May,

I just got to HK a couple of days ago and will be staying here for 3 months, and I am also looking to make some friends here! I am 29 male, from Italy, and I've been living for the past 5 years in US (lately New York). I work during the day, but free after work or weekends!
Let me know if you want to meet up!

Talk to you soon!

Simone


----------



## KevT (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi May! Good to know you already got a new job. Congrats!

Next weekend sounds good, but there's a chance I might have to work. I'm going to PM my email address when I have 5 "good" posts. 

Keep in touch! : )


----------

